# code G0180



## cvzzz (Oct 23, 2009)

Is there anyone that knows if we can bill this code? Is anyone currently billing with it?

Any help or info would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 23, 2009)

We are currently only billing that code to Medicare and they have been paying on it.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes as well...

*Food for thought...*

....In several instances reviewers noted the medical record reflected a ‘recertification' rather than initial certification, which should have been billed with CPT code G0179 and not G0180. Additionally, many records reflected dates of service that were not part of the certification period-these services were denied. Often, many records did not indicate participation of the provider in the plan of care for the patient, and these services were denied....


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 23, 2009)

We do bill for the G0180 for all that we are managing, we bill with the dos of the certification period. We bill this to Medicare and also some other managed care carriers pay this as well. It has to be documented in the patients record also.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 23, 2009)

This was a generalized question not to do with vaccines. More for anticoagualtion visits


----------



## vstoots (Oct 26, 2009)

We have been billing this since 2005. Both the G0180 and G0179. Medicare will pay as will Medicare HMO plans. Ohio Medicaid will not pay as primary but will pick up balance after Medicare.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 26, 2009)

What place of service do you use for care plan oversight? If you use office, do you use the GV modifier?


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 26, 2009)

I bill this with POS office and if the patient is enrolled in hospice then the GV can be used.


----------



## mnk8383 (Oct 28, 2009)

We are billing G0180 to Medicare and 99375 to all other insurances. No problem getting payment.


----------



## ynd1279 (Aug 13, 2014)

please advise what information need to be in box 23 and 32? 

thanks


----------



## aweaver74 (Sep 24, 2015)

ynd1279 said:


> please advise what information need to be in box 23 and 32?
> 
> thanks




Does anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## ortho1991 (Sep 28, 2015)

My question is can you bill G0180 and G0179 when you're in the global period?  And if so is it just a form that is filled out and can the PA fill out the form?


----------

